# Official - Quit Being So Down thread



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

For god's sake, some of you think Mavs had the best of us? Hell no. 

We gave them a good Game 3 and this is the just beginning of another series 2 out of 3. 


We have two home courts. We know what their weakness is. Mavs' supposed "better" defense can't stop SH*T from us. We still scored 109pt when we played so bad (besides Nash). 


Defense is really about giving more efforts. If we bring more energy in Game 5, which we will, we will beat Mavs. Mavs won't shoot another 55% game. MARK IT DOWN. 

We shot 51% for both games. Their defense is NOT better than us. Nash can still have his way going inside almost any time he wants. We just need to figure out how we can get Amare involved. That's it.  

Mavs has more things to worry about. On Suns home court, we WILL foul out Dampier. Without him, Mavs' small-ball is nothing but a joke against us. 

Ok guys, follow me...

1

2

3


SUNS WILL WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Official - Quite Being Sad thread*

Don't you mean "QUIT?" :biggrin: 


Sorry, I can't help feeling that way. I wasn't aware others were posting this way either. But I see what you're saying and it makes sense. Just gotta hope we get more out of others, and Amare.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official - Quite Being Sad thread*



dissonance19 said:


> Don't you mean "QUIT?" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help feeling that way. I wasn't aware others were posting this way either. But I see what you're saying and it makes sense. Just gotta hope we get more out of others, and Amare.


Yeah..I just changed it to "quit". lol 


No really, many of us predicted we would steal one game and WE DID IT. I know it would be so much nicer to have 3-1 lead but NBA won't be exciting if you don't see: 

Spurs VS Sonics 2-2
Pacers VS Pistons 2-2
Suns VS Mavs 2-2 

That's how NBA generates money. They need more exciting games and they get them. 


We need to get Barbosa going. I don't know how but he needs to do SOMETHING. Hunter is useless this series. He can't guard nobody and Dampier is really not worth guarding since has no offense game. 


I think I want to see Bo more especially when we get rebounded that bad. I want Bo to provide some defense toughness that we lacked in Game 4. Back in old's Mavs' day, it was Najara bringing in the defense energy. Now I want Bo to do the same. Bo coming in will also reduce Amare/Q foul trouble. Q has been in very serious foul trouble against the Mavs so far. He couldn't get anything going. 

I would rather have Bo comeing in to provide some toughness!


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I said it before, I'll say it again, and I'll keep on saying it until we move on to the Conf Finals: We will win this series.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Official - Quite Being Sad thread*



dissonance19 said:


> Don't you mean "QUIT?" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help feeling that way. I wasn't aware others were posting this way either. But I see what you're saying and it makes sense. Just gotta hope we get more out of others, and Amare.


Actually, I see quite a few Mavs forums have this "we will win" threads and I guess we should start one as well.  :clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Haha thanks Jibikao. I needed that.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Let's go Savs.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Don't tell me you guys are giving up on your team when the series is tied 2-2. Whats wrong with you. Amare is going to break out of his little slump and start having 5+ dunks a game again. I predict the Suns win this series 4-2.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


>


You guys have nothing to be ashamed of. You're going to battle with 5-6 guys, against a team that's deeper; you should be proud of their grit and determination. D'Antoni refuses to let his troops think otherwise, and wasn't he qouted, "They're not going to beat us down. They may win, but they're not going to beat us down." ?

"No one, having put his hand to the plow, and looking back, is fit for the kingdom of God."

Pull up your boot straps, and let's go.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Who gave that crying face?? (slap slap on your face!)

This is just THE BEGINNING of another series. 2-2, that's tie. That's not behind. In fact, we are always the one that takes the lead role instead of "catching up" role. We were 1-0 and then 2-1. Would you rather have 0-1 and then 1-2? 


A few thing I want to clear up: 

1.) Suns is far from giving it up. I know losing JJ is a huge problem but if we can do it in Game 3, we will do it again. Our guys can play 40+ mins and Nash has already proven that he is NOT GOING TO WEAR DOWN like 99% of the Mavs fans said. If you've watched the Suns' playoff games so far, Nash has been nothing but spectacular. He gave two MVP performances in a row and I am ready for another one. 

2.) Suns is a 43 million roster team this year while Mavs is 90mil. Dude, TECHNICALLY, Mavs' roster should be twice as good as we are but we gave them 2-2 with our injured Star. Our bench is weak 'cause we chose to save the money to re-sign JJ and extend Amare instead and see what we can afford next year. I refuse to think Barbosa is the best backup PG we can find.... that's just way too pathetic. But he can always change my opinion by having a great game tonight.  


3.) Read this article: 
Suns scoff at idea that Mavs have developed winning solution


BY DAVID MOORE

The Dallas Morning News

PHOENIX - (KRT) - If he thought a little bit more like Detroit's Rasheed Wallace and a little less like a coach, Mike D'Antoni would have taken the leap and guaranteed a Phoenix victory in Game 5.

As it was, the Suns coach walked right up to the line.

"We don't have to have gimmicks," D'Antoni said of preparations for tonight's game with the Mavericks. "We don't have to change things up. If we're ready to roll, I really don't think they can beat us.

"But we have to be ready."

The Suns weren't as defiant as D'Antoni's comment sounds. If anything, they were amused by suggestions that the Mavericks had hit upon a defensive formula in Game 4 that will serve them for the rest of the series.

The Mavericks did a good job in that game of clogging the middle to keep the ball out of Amare Stoudemire's hands while staying at home on the Suns outside shooters. The strategy transformed Steve Nash from a distributor into a scorer.

The Mavericks want Nash to shoot more and pass less. But the idea that they are fine holding him to 48 points a game is comical.

The Suns didn't lose because Nash had more turnovers (nine) than assists (five) for the first time all season. They lost because the defense was soft and they allowed the Mavericks 16 offensive rebounds. Phoenix lost because it scored only two points off the fast break in the first half and because several players floated through the game as if they were facing Golden State in February.

Still, that didn't keep center Erick Dampier from saying the Mavericks found a solution during their 119-109 victory in Game 4 and are going to stick with it. Josh Howard said Nash can have his 40-plus points as long as five assists and nine turnovers are part of the package.

"I see where they say they might have us figured out," D'Antoni said. "Give them credit. They're playing well.

"But 109 points? I don't think they've figured us out."

Nash put up more shots (22 and 28 ) in the Suns' two losses in this series than he has in any other game this season. But nine of those shots Sunday night were layups and four more were one-foot jumpers. If the Mavericks continue to give Nash such easy shots, he can't do anything but take them. Besides, his shot attempts were destined to rise the moment Joe Johnson went out.

And the nine turnovers? D'Antoni blames that unusually high total on Nash trying to get his teammates involved when he had better shots himself.

"I'm willing to keep scoring," Nash said. "That's no problem.

"We've seen it all before. We're not afraid to play with them guarding us that way. We just can't play with the complacency we had defensively and rebounding and dig ourselves a hole like we did."

The Mavs want to make Nash - not Stoudemire - finish the pick-and-roll. The team flew two and sometimes three defenders in Stoudemire's direction to make sure that happened in Game 4.

The result: Stoudemire finished with 15 points and was just 3-of-8 from the field. He was held to three field goals and nine points in the Suns' playoff opener against Memphis.

He came back with 34 points in Game 2.

Stoudemire has had less than three field goals in a game only once all season. That came on Feb. 13 when he was 2-of-8 from the field for nine points against Golden State.

He came back the next night and scored 42 points against Utah.

Sense a pattern?

"He's just too talented to hold down for long," Nash said

And again, D'Antoni will tell you that Game 5 isn't about what his team does on offense. The Suns still scored 63 points off the pick-and-roll in that last game.

"Defensively, we weren't good enough," D'Antoni said.

And about those claims that the Mavericks have the Suns figured out?

"OK," forward Shawn Marion said. "We're going to see."


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Who do you think is the key player in Game 5? And why? 

*My pick*: Q. 

*Reason*: 
Q hasn't shot all that well in this series and he's been in constant foul trouble. We NEED him to go frezy on 3pt so it opens up the lane for Amare/Nash. In Game 4, Q couldn't hit almost anything. He couldn't really hit 3pt in the first half and missed tons of FT. 

Q MUST step up because we don't have JJ now. We need a huge game from him!!! We can't really count on Barbosa/McCarty... sorry. lol


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:clap: :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There. Is that better? :clown:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess Q didn't step up. 

It was Jim Jackson!!!! lol

Oh hell, I'll take any of them to step up. It's best if BOTH shows up!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

jibikao said:


> I guess Q didn't step up.
> 
> It was Jim Jackson!!!! lol
> 
> Oh hell, I'll take any of them to step up. It's best if BOTH shows up!


Jackson stepped up by injuring howard and Dirk too :biggrin:


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Jackson stepped up by injuring howard and Dirk too :biggrin:


Well, it's part of the game.. but both of them came back, unlike JJ. LOL Man, JJ's face looks so swollen.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Franco 5 said:


> Don't tell me you guys are giving up on your team when the series is tied 2-2. Whats wrong with you. Amare is going to break out of his little slump and start having 5+ dunks a game again. I predict the Suns win this series 4-2.


:yes: all you need is faith


----------

